# New Tribute water filler.



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Does anyone else with the new Tribute find the water filler very slow?
I find that I have to put in the hose very carefully in one position so that it fills, and if the pressure is much more than a trickle most of it overflows.
If I used a proper connector on the tap end of the hose can I fill the tank using the pressurised connection adjacent to the manual fill? Or is that pressure connector just for a direct feed to the taps etc when on a site with individual water supplied?
TIA


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*slow filling*

Hi Trig
I find the water slow to fill, and it kicks back too. I just fill from a watering can 2 - 3 times before going away. 
Half of this goes on the floor though. 
Using a hose always results in water running down the side of the van.
The water drains so slowly that I don't bother emptying the tank, but keep it about 1/2 full.

Touch Wood - I got the van back today with creaks rattles and leak fixed.
Now it puts the dearer stuff to shame.
Got to say it was goooooood driving back home.
Off for the weekend to see what it's like on country roads.
Pleased with Danum for making a really big effort.
Hope yours starts to behave a bit better now.

Regards,

Paul.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*sorry - having a senior moment*

Hi Oldenstar,
Thought you were Tribute_650.
Anyway - yes my water is slow to fill, but I put it down to design rather than fault.
Still hope Trigs van is improving - as is mine, and hope you're doing OK.

Paul.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Paul
Yes thanks, van now seems ok, especially with the washroom door the other way round.
Re the water I thought about just filling from the top when at home but decided I might get some nasties in it if I wasn't careful.
Very pleased that yours seems to be sorted now-well done the dealer. 
Bit worried about my dealer-called in yesterday and seems in chaos. Vans and cars everywhere, you couldn't move. The MD has gone, the service manager leaves on Friday, 10 staff in all gone?
You might be interested if you are lurking Tokkalosh-your supplier I believe.


----------



## 102062 (Dec 10, 2006)

*tribute water filler*

Hi oldenstar,
long time no see, and i thought it was me doing something wrong, going chelston sunday ill see if they know, sorry havent been back when you asked what it was doing to the gallon, motorway driving 70-80 i was doing 29 well pleased, normanally i only drive at 60 but if on a long journey you just want to get there, have nice drive sunday so ill drive steady and what i get, all the best triumf,


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi all i've got last years model quick way to fill water tank open window and fill it through the top of the tank. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Paul, (oldenstar)
Push the hose pipe right into the tank then you can fill full blast (make sure the pipe end is clean). If you look at my post on "Yet another leak"
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-30199.html 
you can see in the pic the outside filler hole just goes onto a pipe into the tank.

I was told on handover that the "pressure connector" is for taking water from the tank to an external device like an awning shower etc. it may have a one way valve in it.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

The same as bernies I have no problem can push pressure hose into filler and turn on no splash back.


----------



## Russholah (Mar 1, 2006)

Just noticed your problems filling, i have an tigano tribute on a 55 plate. i put the hose in the filling port on the side then go inside the camper and open up the lid of the water storage tank, which lets the air escape and stops the blow back out the filling port on the side.

When the water is at the bottom of the top opening ( does that make sense ?) watching from inside the camper quickly close the lid tight go round and turn hose off , you then get no blow back out the side except when you close the lid on the tank resticting the escaping air.

just make sure you stay there watching it fill.

happy filling russ


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*tank*

thats how i do mine

i have the 54 plated version with the book case where the later versions have the cloth pouch, and i have the full height wardrobe. where on one caravan clubsite another trigano owner asked me not to tell his wife as theres had the vertically challenged wardrobe and she hated it.

regards

keith


----------



## chrishorwood (Jun 22, 2011)

*filling water tank*

hi all
i had the same problem with my 08 tribute.
took it back in and had them move the water tank over 50m
and put a new pipe on. as useing the old way to fill up it split
the pipe.
and it now works great.

also a tip fitting a awning light.
if you drill in on the left hand side of the door. you will find
another metol skin. but if you thread a stiff cord to the 
right and take the pannel off above the door you can pull
the cord and plug the two spades in the plug provided/

chris h. from bournemouth


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

Hello, sorry to hear of your problems.

Has the filler pipe got a breather pipe connected to the tank and the filler nozzle? 
If it has is it blocked or crushed?
And if it has not, it should have!

If no breather is fitted you could fit one, either by attaching a smaller hose to the filler point and the top of the tank or by just attaching the new pipe to the tank and drilling a hole in the van floor. (ps make sure you seal the hole around the new pipe to prevent corrosion)

All tanks need breathers including your waste tanks.

Hope this is of some help


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Errrrmmmm . . . check the date on the thread Mandale. :wink: 

It goes back to 2007, so I guess the OP's problem has been solved by now.  

Useful info for other Tribute owners though, or for any other vans with "iffy" fillers.  

Dave


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

Sorry Zebebee, 

I assumed that Chrishorwood who posted yesterday, until recently still had a water filling problem.
I may have assumed wrongly that when Chrishorwood mentioned “using the old way of filling” this meant pushing the hose down into the filler nozzle or removing the tank top cover to allow the air to escape when filling.

But as you say, fitting or clearing breather pipes to water tanks will possibly help others with this problem. PS there are a few manufacturers who in the past have over looked fitting breather pipes or maybe some new home builders may not have though of this issue.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing to say "sorry" about Mandale.  

I just didn't want you wondering why nobody would thank you for your advice - if you hadn't noticed the age of the thread.

Dave


----------



## chrishorwood (Jun 22, 2011)

*slow water filling*

chairs horwood
sorry folks i might of not explained what i ment about moving the
water tank.
the reason is the tank and the inlet filler pipe do not aline and that make the inlet pipe go round a bend.
by forsing the hose pipe in you can spit the inlet pipe. when i looked under the seat i found the tank was off set to the inlet filler so i had the tank moved over 50m to the right and it was
perfectly in line.
and now i have no problem with the filling of water any more.

 please come back if you think the might help you
thanks chis h


----------

